# Gannets! shot with a Nikon f/4 300mm IF-ED



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

1. The Gannet stare



The Gannet stare by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2. Frozen in time



Frozen in time by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3.  Northern Gannet seated



Northern Gannet seated by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4.  Gannet in flight



Northern Gannet in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

5.  Doting parents



The Doting parents by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

6.  Hovering



Hovering by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

7.  Portrait



Northern Gannet by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

I've discovered I have over 100 edited photographs of Northern gannets from my visits to RSPB Troup Head this year.  These are the last few I finally got round to finishing.  These were taking using a Nikon D7100 + Nikon f/4 300mm IF-ED lens.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice compilation.

WesternGuy


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice compilation.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## baturn (Oct 30, 2017)

Great set! #6 for me.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 30, 2017)

I never get tired of seeing these birds. Awesome set, especially #1.


----------



## Havana (Oct 30, 2017)

Super set.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

Great set!  Love #6 as well.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great set! #6 for me.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I never get tired of seeing these birds. Awesome set, especially #1.


Thanks same here,
Can't wait to head back up in 2018, got plans to finally get a trip to the Isle of May and Bass rock to see the Puffins, Gannets and other seabirds (was too late this year) and improve on what I've learned this last year.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

Havana said:


> Super set.





BrentC said:


> Great set!  Love #6 as well.



Cheers guys!


----------



## HavToNo (Nov 4, 2017)

Fantastic series.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 4, 2017)

Great set


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a cool bird. Lovely rendering. You seem to one with that glass


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 5, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Fantastic series.





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set



Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 5, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Such a cool bird. Lovely rendering. You seem to one with that glass



Thanks and they are amazing birds to photograph.  I like the focal length and feel its well built for the 2nd hand price I payed.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't like gannets.  They wet their nest!



Excellent set; love the eyes.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Don't like gannets.  They wet their nest!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent set; love the eyes.


Thanks!


----------

